# Our Kentucky Homestead FOR SALE



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello! 
We are wanting to sell our place. Here is the specs;
50 acres MOL
3 bdrm., 2 bath Clayton Doublewide 24x48, needs work, Septic, well, elec., phone
1 horse barn
1 storage shed w/ loft
Second house site w/ septic, electric, phone
Good well, shared by 2 house sites
3 acres mol open flat bottom land, rest wooded hillside
1/4 acre strawberries
Large garden spot in bottom, 1 on second house site
Creek on property ( floods yearly), House well out of flood plain
Private road off of County blacktop road, neighbors share road
NO ZONING, LIMITED CODES, DECENT HOMESCHOOLING LAWS
Located south east Kentucky, Appalachian hills
LOW TAXES(less than 300.00 a year)
If anyone is interested please pm us and we will talk some more. God Bless you and have a great day! RC


----------



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

I am sorry I forgot to mention the following things;
There is FREE GAS available on the property, you need to lay the line and do all the hshld. connections 170,000 cu. ft. per year anything over that at well head price.

THE ASKING PRICE IS $85,000.00 USD Negotiable.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

any pics?


----------



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello! If you are interested in pictures you will have to pm me and give your address to receive hard copies as my camera broke ans I can't upload. Thanks for your interest.


----------

